
How we got over funded in just 1 week on Kickstarter - ukdm
http://www.scirra.com/blog/79/how-we-got-over-funded-in-just-1-week-on-kickstarter?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=LinkToBlogPost&utm_campaign=BlogSubscription-19-4-2012
======
neovive
I read about Spriter last week on some gamedev forums. There is definitely a
strong need for the functionality Spriter will provide within this niche,
hence the successful Kickstarter. I thought the video was also very compelling
and well-made. I'm looking forward to the release of Spriter.

------
sparknlaunch12
Wow. Congrats and thanks for sharing your story. You scored $42k, well above
your $25k goal.

What do you plan to do with the additional windfall?

------
revorad
Congrats! You guys are based in London, but I'm guessing you could go on
Kickstarter because you have a company registered in the US?

